# HELP: Problem with mk3 1.8t swap



## cxr (Jan 20, 2011)

*mk3 1.8t swap*

Hello! I´m from Spain and I have a golf mk3 1.8t AMK swap. 



















But I have a problem with the car. I check with the vagcom and found this faults:

17956 P1548 Boost Pressure Contr.Valve(N75) Open circuit
17526 P1118 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Open circuit
17939 - Camshshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit
17697 P1289 Turbocharger bypass valve(N249) short to ground
17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus

The problem is that the car works well when I accelerate a bit, but when I push over the accelerator, the car doesn´t accelerate so much, because is inyecting a lot of gas. The car consume a lot of gas, and it drops it to the exhaust. It doesn´t pass the inspection because of the CO is more than 8.

Sorry for my bad English.

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

What are you asking? Its not working properly because of all those faults, so fix them and see how it responds then :thumbup:

Looks like you have an earth fault or something similar.


----------

